# groceries



## aykalam

what's going on? I just came back from Metro with only half of the things I wanted to buy, the shelves were empty! 

they didn't even have sliced bread...of any kind or brand


----------



## MaidenScotland

Spinneys has also closed... Carrefour shelves were empty the last time I went there.. we are on war rations


----------



## aykalam

They closed? wow... I was there last Friday and they had no stock but apparently due to political reasons more than anything else. But now other chains too...not gpod


----------



## windsong

I was at carrefour two days ago in the golf city mall in abour,and everything was about the same shelfs pretty well stocked.In fact there was a couple of new stores in the mall aswell.Prehaps they had problems with delivery trucks or short handed in the store ??Could be a few reasons,ask someone in charge next time your there.Maybe if you throw a hint you might go elsewhere to buy your groceries,they will do something,if its in their hands.


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> what's going on? I just came back from Metro with only half of the things I wanted to buy, the shelves were empty!  they didn't even have sliced bread...of any kind or brand


My wife just said the same thing - empty shelves 

Dunno why either !!!


----------



## aykalam

does anyone know if Metro's owners have any connection to the MB?


----------



## windsong

I dont go to metro that often.But they have a web site with a e-mail and a contact number...I would call and ask whats going on.Their web site dosent say anything about them going under or anything like that.A call might be the best bet to find out whats going on.


----------



## MaidenScotland

windsong said:


> I dont go to metro that often.But they have a web site with a e-mail and a contact number...I would call and ask whats going on.Their web site dosent say anything about them going under or anything like that.A call might be the best bet to find out whats going on.




and I doubt you would get an answer... the management probably don't even know what is going on


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> does anyone know if Metro's owners have any connection to the MB?




Well there was no evidence of it during Ramadan... no koran being broadcast all over the shop


----------



## MaidenScotland

windsong said:


> I was at carrefour two days ago in the golf city mall in abour,and everything was about the same shelfs pretty well stocked.In fact there was a couple of new stores in the mall aswell.Prehaps they had problems with delivery trucks or short handed in the store ??Could be a few reasons,ask someone in charge next time your there.Maybe if you throw a hint you might go elsewhere to buy your groceries,they will do something,if its in their hands.




I love your faith in Egypt... 


they will do something,if its in their hands.[/QUOTE]

Not a chance in my experience.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> They closed? wow... I was there last Friday and they had no stock but apparently due to political reasons more than anything else. But now other chains too...not gpod




I heard they closed last week but if they haven't they are definitely going so they will be selling off stock without renewing


----------



## MaidenScotland

Only yesterday I was reading about food/grocery cartels here in Egypt.. but I cannot find the article now. 

Supply and demand... if we cant find it now we will pay over the odds for it the next time we see it.

years and years and years ago lol Levi Strauss brought out the new 501 jeans and they deliberately limited the production so that they would be the new sought after jeans.. and it worked. toast bread might be the next new Levi


----------



## aykalam

What made me smile is that they had no toast but plenty of margarine, which is usually hard to find. Weird.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> I heard they closed last week but if they haven't they are definitely going so they will be selling off stock without renewing


That was exactly my impression, a huge shop like that is expensive to run, if you can't sell anything is just not viable. They used to have many open checkouts at the weekend, last Friday there were 2 and the staff were just chatting...


----------



## shaks

I live in Dubai and was told by one of top brass in Carrefour UAE that they are buying metro in Egypt to reopen as Carrefour express


----------



## windsong

MaidenScotland said:


> I love your faith in Egypt...
> 
> 
> they will do something,if its in their hands.


Not a chance in my experience.[/QUOTE]

Theres people who do their jobs and people who dont in any country.No place of bussiness wants to lose people who are spending their money there...and thats anywhere in the world.


----------



## hurghadapat

windsong said:


> Not a chance in my experience.


Theres people who do their jobs and people who dont in any country.No place of bussiness wants to lose people who are spending their money there...and thats anywhere in the world.[/QUOTE]


Ha Ha...if only that sort of logic worked in Egypt....eg....you go into a shop and they blatantly try to rip you off...you argue with them and rather than own up to being caught out trying to rip you off and let you have it at a reasonable price they will happily let you go and lose the sale....happened to me many times


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have lived here many many years and no one has ever bought something in to the store inthe fear I will take my shopping elsewhere

Spinney about 5 years ago at Christmas, and I did post about this in here
I bought Christmas presents for approx 100 children ..
I also bought paper cups, plates, sweets etc for 100 children for their party, plus I done my weekly shop.. then at the check out they told me I would have to take all the toys back to the toy department and pay for them there.. I refused and asked for the manger who turned up (a women) and she told me the same thing, I explained the girl at the toy department had helped me with the shopping and at no time did she say they had to be paid there.. Manageress just laughed. I told her if you do not put them through the till here then I will buy nothing..result.. I walked out the store swinging my handbag.
Carrefour.. brilliant when it first opened and the French were in daily evidence, now ask someone where an item is and they shrug.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ohh yes and yesterday I bought two china cups in a local shop.. for 70LE I handed over 100 and he told ok thats it, I told him no it isn't I want my change and I stood my ground until I got it.


----------



## windsong

hurghadapat said:


> Theres people who do their jobs and people who dont in any country.No place of bussiness wants to lose people who are spending their money there...and thats anywhere in the world.



Ha Ha...if only that sort of logic worked in Egypt....eg....you go into a shop and they blatantly try to rip you off...you argue with them and rather than own up to being caught out trying to rip you off and let you have it at a reasonable price they will happily let you go and lose the sale....happened to me many times [/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear that.Most places I buy things at already have price tags on them..clothes..food.Guys selling in the street dont sometimes if the price seems high I walk away,sometimes they call me back,sometimes they dont.For example last week a guy came in to do a plumbing job,he charged me 700 pounds,it was a pretty big job,in America this job would have cost way more.Now my wife is egyptian,but when he saw me I dont doubt the price was jacked up some,but overall it was alot less then back in the states.So at times its a give and take,but we are still getting alot more for our money in Egypt then in America.


----------



## hurghadapat

windsong said:


> Ha Ha...if only that sort of logic worked in Egypt....eg....you go into a shop and they blatantly try to rip you off...you argue with them and rather than own up to being caught out trying to rip you off and let you have it at a reasonable price they will happily let you go and lose the sale....happened to me many times


Sorry to hear that.Most places I buy things at already have price tags on them..clothes..food.Guys selling in the street dont sometimes if the price seems high I walk away,sometimes they call me back,sometimes they dont.For example last week a guy came in to do a plumbing job,he charged me 700 pounds,it was a pretty big job,in America this job would have cost way more.Now my wife is egyptian,but when he saw me I dont doubt the price was jacked up some,but overall it was alot less then back in the states.So at times its a give and take,but we are still getting alot more for our money in Egypt then in America.[/QUOTE]

Sorry but i don't agree with your reasoning about getting more for your money.....you are living in egypt and in reality you should be paying the same price as an egyptian and yes i know i doesn't work that way in egypt unfortunately,but the more you accept hiked up prices the more they will rip you off which in turn makes it even harder for other ex-pats who are not so willing to be ripped off or maybe can't afford to pay heavily inflated prices.Don't forget also that most workmen in egypt are not as highly skilled or well trained as a one in the UK or America would be (most turn up with no tools then expect you to provide them) so no way would i expect to be paying them anywhere near what i would in the UK.


----------



## canuck2010

Cairo is a megacity of 17 million people, there is always somewhere else to shop.


----------



## windsong

I wouldnt say I accept heavily inflated prices.But I would think if a ex-pat is over here making 20x a month more then the average egyptian and pays 5 pounds more for a belt he wouldnt be to upset..fair or not.Belive me price-gouging goes on in America aswell in some cases worse then here!! Three years ago I broke a tooth,I went to the dentist in a very poor part of Cairo.I almost backed out when I saw the place...glad I didnt.The tooth had to be cut down and capped,the dentist did a great job,just as good as anyone in the States.For everything plus a cleaning it was 20dollars.Now my sister had the samething happen to her around the same time aswell back in America.Her cost was 900dollars for the same job..we still joke about it,accept she didnt have to walk through goats to get to the doctors office.So ofcourse my money here goes alot further...thats why I was able to take a early retirement here,back in America I would have to work 10 years more before I could retire.


----------



## MaidenScotland

windsong said:


> I wouldnt say I accept heavily inflated prices.But I would think if a ex-pat is over here making 20x a month more then the average egyptian and pays 5 pounds more for a belt he wouldnt be to upset..fair or not.Belive me price-gouging goes on in America aswell in some cases worse then here!! Three years ago I broke a tooth,I went to the dentist in a very poor part of Cairo.I almost backed out when I saw the place...glad I didnt.The tooth had to be cut down and capped,the dentist did a great job,just as good as anyone in the States.For everything plus a cleaning it was 20dollars.Now my sister had the samething happen to her around the same time aswell back in America.Her cost was 900dollars for the same job..we still joke about it,accept she didnt have to walk through goats to get to the doctors office.So ofcourse my money here goes alot further...thats why I was able to take a early retirement here,back in America I would have to work 10 years more before I could retire.




Not all expats earn huge amounts of money I had a friend who worked 3 jobs to pay the rent .. and what about rich Egyptians should they pay more for their shopping? What about the poor man who goes into a high end shop should he get it cheaper than the price shown?
Part of Egypts huge problem is the class system.. you are richer than me so I will screw you, you are poorer than me so I will treat you like **** on my shoe..


----------



## windsong

MaidenScotland said:


> Not all expats earn huge amounts of money I had a friend who worked 3 jobs to pay the rent .. and what about rich Egyptians should they pay more for their shopping? What about the poor man who goes into a high end shop should he get it cheaper than the price shown?
> Part of Egypts huge problem is the class system.. you are richer than me so I will screw you, you are poorer than me so I will treat you like **** on my shoe..


I agree 100% trying to get more for a product..stinks.But sadly its part of life,like years ago across from yankee stadium in the bronx.The bar there use to triple prices of drinks when a big game was going on,next day price went back down.This behavior is going on in the States aswell,more then you would think.Or they set the prices so high now its legal robbery.Just wondering why would a expat kill themselves here working 2 or 3 jobs just to get by?Myself like I said am here because it works out better for me overall.


----------



## aykalam

canuck2010 said:


> Cairo is a megacity of 17 million people, there is always somewhere else to shop.


That's a bit relative. How far would you drive just to go and buy some milk, egg and toast? Not all areas have corner shops.


----------



## aykalam

windsong said:


> I agree 100% trying to get more for a product..stinks.But sadly its part of life,like years ago across from yankee stadium in the bronx.The bar there use to triple prices of drinks when a big game was going on,next day price went back down.This behavior is going on in the States aswell,more then you would think.Or they set the prices so high now its legal robbery.Just wondering why would a expat kill themselves here working 2 or 3 jobs just to get by?Myself like I said am here because it works out better for me overall.


There are many reasons why foreigners live (and work) in Egypt, not all dependent on their finances. Being ripped off just because you are foreigner is nothing sort of theft, whether if happens elsewhere does not make it any better. Some things are cheaper here than back home, yes. But there are many other things that are at least double the price and food inflation is atrocious. I am amazed at how some Egyptians manage to survive on their wages.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> There are many reasons why foreigners live (and work) in Egypt, not all dependent on their finances. Being ripped off just because you are foreigner is nothing sort of theft, whether if happens elsewhere does not make it any better. Some things are cheaper here than back home, yes. But there are many other things that are at least double the price and food inflation is atrocious. I am amazed at how some Egyptians manage to survive on their wages.



Actually windsong is saying Americans ripping off Americans but I am sure if in America it was common practice to rip openly and blatantly rip off foreigners visiting then the people of the country would be up in arms. (same goes for the UK). Yes we are visitors in the country and on the whole we give give give, we take nothing from this country no not even jobs, if an Egyptian could do my job then he/she would already be doing it and I am sure that goes for the majority of people posting here.
Imagine going to the UK/America on holiday as a foreigner and being told you will pay more to visit our monuments/art galleries/museums than natives of our land. 
You will pay more for your hotel room, shopping, taxi, car hire, It just would not be allowed and rightly so


----------



## MaidenScotland

A friend and I were talking and she reminded me of the reason that Sainsburys failed here.. food cartels run by a few families. Sainburys had all their stock tied up at customs because they would not give enough backsheesh to the cartel and they in turn told the customs to hold things up..


----------



## txlstewart

Also, in America the medical professionals have to have liability and malpractice insurance, which can be quite costly. Are there similar requirements in Egypt?


----------



## MaidenScotland

.. You are going to pay more in Beverly Hills for the same service than you will pay out in the boonies.

You will pay more for a professional service in Mohandiseen than you will in Shoubra.. so to compare walking through a goat herd to your dentist to having work done in the USA is just not a good comparison.


----------



## MaidenScotland

but that of course is neither here nor there, what you pay elsewhere in the world has nothing to do with what you are being charged in Egypt.. We live and work here not somewhere else.


----------



## aykalam

shaks said:


> I live in Dubai and was told by one of top brass in Carrefour UAE that they are buying metro in Egypt to reopen as Carrefour express


it looks like negotiations might be on hold for the time being

Dubai's Majid Al Futtaim says to wait for stability in Egypt, Syria before investing | Reuters


----------



## MaidenScotland

and my last word on this lol

If I was in America and went to the shops/dentist/doctor/cinema, would it be acceptable to say ohh but in Egypt I only pay this amount.. 

The price in each country is not transferable to others... it makes no sense to try and do so.


----------



## windsong

Nobody likes paying more for anything,just because they are a foreigner,nobody likes feeling ripped-off.Now in America lots of people are retireing in cheaper countries to live like in Mexico and places in South America.I have talked to a few over the years,one guy who moved to Mexico I knew said the same thing as whats being said here hes paying more at times because hes a foreigner.But like myself he was able to retire at a younger age and his money went further even if he paid more then the average mexican at times.So as much as you dont like it you weigh your options is it better to stay even with things you dont agree with or is wiser to leave? Again not condoning the behavior but what is best for me and my lifestlye. Unfortunately this behavior seems to be the more norm of poorer places.And most expats...maybe not all but most,are here because their employer gave them a good deal ,as many stated in other threads.So it comes down to a personal opinion...is it worth it or not?


----------



## aykalam

Happy to report shelves were today well stocked. oh the small pleasures in life...


----------

